# Networking >  hard-disk format

## udgshahid

How many times can be a hard-disk formatted

----------


## Chandra Veenapoosa

Hello, There is no limit until the hard disk stop responding for your format.. 

Thanks,
 beena

----------


## peeyush_jain

Friend I think formatting of hard disk can not be limited but my suggestion is if you again2 format hard disk then definitely it will stop responding/ working after few times. please ignore the formating.

----------

